# [clavier] Mac book pro M7803 : keymap et Unicode

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

Je dispose d'un clavier MacBook Pro M7803 AZERTY branché en USB sur un portable PC et je cherche à bien le configurer. Et à le comprendre.

(archive) Page de réparation de clavier Mac Book Pro (Disposition du M7803 en fin de page)

J'ai aussi un modèle QWERTY que je n'utilise pas en ce moment.

Je n'arrive à produire que des résultats différents pour les séquences de cette page : http://fr.wikihow.com/%C3%A9crire-des-symboles-avec-un-Mac

Mais les correspondances sont bonnes pour le tableau de cette page : http://gihef.bey.free.fr/Mac/clavierMac.html

 *ma «locale» wrote:*   

> rem@n73sm ~ $ locale
> 
> LANG=fr_FR.utf8
> 
> LC_CTYPE="fr_FR.utf8"
> ...

 

J'utilise la configuration du Clavier de Xfce4 ; je n'ai pas de spécifications pour le clavier dans un xorg.conf.d et j'ai :

 *Dans mon «make.conf» wrote:*   

> INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics mouse keyboard"

 

La copie de la fenêtre de la configuration de l'agencement du clavier

Il y a MacBook Pro et aussi MacBook Pro (Intl) (International) dans la liste ; Je ne suis pas certain sur lequel me positionner. 

Je n'ai pas défini de touche "Compose" ; Je me sert juste de ALT (Option) à droite.

J'arrive à faire un exposant avec ^9 -> ⁹ mais je n'arrive pas à faire un indice avec `9 ; la séquence ne produit rien. Édition : U+2089 ₉

Je n'arrive pas non plus à faire les 1/3, 1/2 et 3/4. Édition : U+2153 ⅓ ; U+xBD ½ ; U+xBE ¾ ... U+215E ⅞

Bref, je ne sais pas introduire un code Unicode. Je ne connais pas le préfixe à taper avant le code numérique dans ma configuration actuelle.

Édition : maintenant je sais faire avec Ctrl-Maj-u code puis entrée.

Il m'est difficile de m'y retrouver ; je ne crois pas avoir une configuration optimale. Devrai-je avoir une configuration spécifique xorg.conf.d ? (j'ai lu à propos des "goodmap" et des "badmap")

Et également, à propos de gucharmap, il est plein de caractères UTF-8 non définis sur la totalité ? C'est normal ?

 */etc/conf.d/consolefont wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # The consolefont service is not activated by default. If you need to
> 
> # use it, you should run "rc-update add consolefont boot" as root.
> ...

 

 */etc/conf.d/keymaps wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # Use keymap to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree
> 
> # of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.
> ...

 Last edited by pti-rem on Tue Oct 02, 2018 10:32 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## pti-rem

J'ai forcément besoin d'un  ~/.Xmodmap alors ?

Et mapper ce qui me plait ?

----------

## pti-rem

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

> Bref, je ne sais pas introduire un code Unicode. Je ne connais pas le préfixe à taper avant le code numérique dans ma configuration actuelle. 

 

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alt_codes#M.C3.A9thodes_d.E2.80.99entr.C3.A9e_Unicode

...Les anciennes versions nécessitent de maintenir Ctrl et Maj en plus de la touche U

pas très pratique...

ℜémi

----------

## El_Goretto

Reprends ta respiration, et reprends le problème depuis le début  :Smile: 

Il faut que tu sépares 2 choses:

ce que tu rentres au clavier (le "code" issu de ta ou tes touches), conséquence de ton keymap. Celui que tu as est "fr", or il doit s'appliquer à un clavier PC fr, pas un clavier MAC. Trouve le bon keymap.

ce que tu affiches: et c'est là que tu vas rencontrer les problématiques "d'interprétation" du contenu d'un fichier texte ou de son nom (etc) (les histoires de charsets, et d'encodage/décodage de caractères). Genre "avoir sa console qui supporte UTF8" (ou autre choses sous X). Ton clavier n'a pas grand chose à voir à ce niveau.

Bref, procède par étapes, mais en suivant une doc d'installation gentoo, normalement le 2. n'est pas un problème et a déjà été correctement paramétré. Ton histoire se résume à régler le 1.

----------

## pti-rem

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> ton keymap. Celui que tu as est "fr", or il doit s'appliquer à un clavier PC fr, pas un clavier MAC. Trouve le bon keymap

 

Je n'en ai que très peu de disponibles dans /usr/share/keymaps/mac :

```
n73sm mac # ls

all  include

n73sm mac # ls all/

mac-be.map.gz                    mac-es.map.gz            mac-pt-latin1.map.gz

mac-de-latin1-nodeadkeys.map.gz  mac-fi-latin1.map.gz     mac-se.map.gz

mac-de-latin1.map.gz             mac-fr.map.gz            mac-template.map.gz

mac-de_CH.map.gz                 mac-fr_CH-latin1.map.gz  mac-uk.map.gz

mac-dk-latin1.map.gz             mac-it.map.gz            mac-us.map.gz

mac-dvorak.map.gz                mac-pl.map.gz

n73sm mac # ls include/

mac-azerty-layout.inc  mac-euro2.map.gz         mac-qwerty-layout.inc

mac-euro.map.gz        mac-linux-keys-bare.inc  mac-qwertz-layout.inc

n73sm mac # 
```

Si je change de "fr", ma console tty délire complètement et tape n'importe quoi.

J'ai essayé les mac-fr.map.gz, mac-euro.map.gz et mac-euro2.map.gz

Et d'abord, je croyais que c'était pour les consoles tty (Use keymap to specify the default console keymap)

C'est Xfce4 en login automatique qui me charge mon clavier.

Je n'ai peut-être pas tous les mac*.map.gz ?

Et il ne faut pas oublier que le clavier du portable est actif aussi. Je ne m'en sert presque que pour rétablir la vue sur la TV HDMI.

----------

## pti-rem

Merci El_Goretto pour ton attention.

Qu'est-ce que ce sera quand je voudrais avoir les accentués sur un US  :Wink: 

Je suis content de là où j'en suis en fait, je progresse ; je pensais pourvoir améliorer davantage mais c'est difficile et j'œuvre pour d'autres choses également.

N'ayant qu'apparemment pour le moment que mes fractions et mes indices qui me manquent "en direct" ;

Je me réfère aux liens suivants :

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exposants_et_indices_Unicode

https://web.archive.org/web/20160922000043/http://symbolcodes.tlt.psu.edu:80/bylanguage/mathchart.html

Bon... le Ctrl+Maj+u est un peu difficile mais vu la fréquence de l'emploi...Last edited by pti-rem on Tue Oct 02, 2018 9:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pti-rem

Bonsoir,

Je viens enfin de trouver le bon keymap pour /etc/conf.d/keymaps (pour mon clavier USB Mac Book Pro M7803 Français)

J'ai utilisé mac-macbook-fr.kmap.gz du paquet console-data d'une Debian Sid et que j'ai renommé mac-macbook-fr.map.gz

J'ai eu deux keycodes à intervertir dans le fichier texte .map pour avoir une meilleure correspondance.

C'est abordable comme difficulté pour le compléter.

Le fichier .map n'est pas complètement abouti mais le résultat est suffisant pour le moment :

```
# marc(dot)shapiro_at_inria.fr 4-october-1998

# French Macintosh keyboard

# attempt to align to the standard Mac meaning of keys.

# mostly intuitive!

# option=AltGr; Apple/Command=Alt (==> meta)

# changes : Etienne Herlent <eherlent@linux-france.org> june 2000

# adapted to "linux" keycodes : 

#         Martin Costabel <costabel@wanadoo.fr> 3-jan-2001

# changes for '=' symbol from the numeric keybap to work :

#         Etienne Herlent <eherlent@linux-france.org> 14-jan-2001

# adapted for Latin9 alphabet (ISO-8859-15) :

#         Etienne Herlent <eherlent@linux-france.org> 18-mar-2005

# TODO: CONTROL AND META COMBINATIONS
```

Autrement, la grande majorité des raccourcis clavier des caractères spéciaux usuels fonctionnent.

----------

